# Did You Get a Mother's Day Gift?



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I justed wanted to share that I got my BEST Mother's Day gift in the 29 years I have been a mother! Wonderful son and daughter-in-law came for brunch and gave me a card - when I opened it the front says "With Love to Grandmother on Mother's Day". I'm going to be a Grandma, I'm going to be a Grandma!!!! Happy, Happy, Happy dance with everyone!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

TERRIFIC!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw Crebel!!  How SWEET!!!!  So happy for you!!!

My 12 year old (thanks to his language arts teacher) gave me a book of poems that he has been writing in class since September.  Some are serious, some are funny and all are in his 12 year old humor that is distinctly his!!!  I love it!!    They even put them each in page protectors and then put them in a 3 prong plastic folder.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Congratulations!

My kid has been sleeping all day because she hasn't been feeling well, so I spend time with my husband


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My daughter made me an Amy Butler fabric yoga bag ... and my son sent me 24 pink tulips.  I love my kids!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I guess I should have said they also gave me a $50 gift certificate for the local nursery (as in plants - they thought "nursery" was very "punny") so I am going to get a new tree so 1st grandchild will always know "that's my tree at Grandma's house".  Now that I have decided I like that plan, I think I will do it for every grandchild I may be blessed to have!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Crebel, congratulations.  My grandparents planted my first christmas tree in their yard.  They have since moved from that house, but my cousin and her husband live there.  I love to drive by and point it out.
deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

That's so sweet and fun!  Congratulations on the little one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazon gift cards for me all around. My children listened.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I got some flowers and "breakfast" in bed... kinda


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

A couple of days ago Mom surprise me by ask if I had my kindle 1. It surprise me because she never really shown all that much intrest in it. 
So today long with some money that she been hinting that she need, I gave her my k1.  Again to my surprise she seem to be taking to using easier then I would have thought. technology and my Mom don't usually mix well.  I glad I gave to her with about 6-7 books that I had bought before and that I think she will like. Seem to really like the kindle so that make me happy. Now the Kindle will get some use, I have really use it after I got the new kindle 2 in Feb.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> I justed wanted to share that I got my BEST Mother's Day gift in the 29 years I have been a mother! Wonderful son and daughter-in-law came for brunch and gave me a card - when I opened it the front says "With Love to Grandmother on Mother's Day". I'm going to be a Grandma, I'm going to be a Grandma!!!! Happy, Happy, Happy dance with everyone!


OMG, it doesn't get any better than that!!! And they kept it secret until Mother's Day. What great kids. Big congratulations!!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> I justed wanted to share that I got my BEST Mother's Day gift in the 29 years I have been a mother! Wonderful son and daughter-in-law came for brunch and gave me a card - when I opened it the front says "With Love to Grandmother on Mother's Day". I'm going to be a Grandma, I'm going to be a Grandma!!!! Happy, Happy, Happy dance with everyone!


Congrats!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the joy with me everyone!  I've spent the day alternating between happy tears and giggling!  I can't wait to start reading to him/her/them (twins run in both families) from day one.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

crebel said:


> Thanks for sharing the joy with me everyone! I've spent the day alternating between happy tears and giggling! I can't wait to start reading to him/her/them (twins run in both families) from day one.


AND if you go to the Mother's Day thread, lots and lots of book suggestions! In fact I am tempted to go get some for me to read  to me !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations, Crebel!!!!  Happy (Grand)Mother's day!!!

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My son took his money and bought me a plant with beautiful yellow flowers. My hubby got me a mug that my son decorated and wrote a poem with my sisters help. My son is going to be 7 on the 21st of this month. My son also bought me candy. My hubby bought me speakers for my computer.  Today I won a Oberon cover too! 

Here is the mug my son made me:









He drew me with a cape and my hair flying up...I'm also holding him below me....LOL! He did that all by himself.










He wrote a very long and very touching poem.

Here is what the mug reads:

My mommy is my superhero,
She always keeps me safe!
My mommy gives me hugs and kisses,
She protects me with her cape!
My mommy uses her super powers,
to let me know that she cares!
She makes time to teach, play and giggle with me,
I'm so glad that my superhero mommy is always there!

The handle reads I heart U 

P.S. I'm the luckiest mommy in the world!!!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

crebel said:


> I justed wanted to share that I got my BEST Mother's Day gift in the 29 years I have been a mother! Wonderful son and daughter-in-law came for brunch and gave me a card - when I opened it the front says "With Love to Grandmother on Mother's Day". I'm going to be a Grandma, I'm going to be a Grandma!!!! Happy, Happy, Happy dance with everyone!


Congrats


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations Crebel! How exciting!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Neversleeps - That is one of the sweetest gifts I have ever seen, you are a very lucky Mommy!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Never...how awesome.  

Years ago when my youngest son was 6th grade, I do believe, he was visiting with my cousins for a week.  It was right before my birthday.  They went to the mall and he used he bought me a Tigger mug and a Kenny Rogers CD that had a really sweet song on it about a little boy.  I drank out of that mug today and thought of him.  I miss being a "mom".  I mean, I still am a mom, they're just not little anymore.  They don't need me the same way.  Being a mom is the absolutely best job I've ever had in my life.  
Happy Mother's Day to all moms.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Crebel, that's truly the best Mothers'  Day gift there could be!  What a wonderful surprise.  Congratulations!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Here is what the mug reads:


What a great kid, Never!

I'm sitting here crying over all these really nice (and mushy) stories.

oh, DD (age 6) decorated a cute little flowerpot for me, and put a seed packet in it... and made me a bead necklace with a little heart-shaped paper tag on it that says _Happy Mothers Day_ on one side and _I love you_ on the other. Picked some flowers from my mom's garden for me, too.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Crebel!

I received my Kindle 2 from my daughters and my husband. Aside from the hand-made gifts that my girls made me when they were young, my Kindle is the best gift I've ever received. I have it dressed up in a new Oberon, as well as a Decalgirl skin, and it's absolutely beautiful. I LOVE my family!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow!  I just won $105.00 off of 2 Lotto Scratchers!!!!  I never win anything....a few days ago I won $20 from Josh, today I won the Oberon cover, and now I just won $105.00....I think Leslies lucky magic dust fell on me!!!  Thank you everyone for the comments...looks like we all got some lovely gifts


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> I guess I should have said they also gave me a $50 gift certificate for the local nursery (as in plants - they thought "nursery" was very "punny") so I am going to get a new tree so 1st grandchild will always know "that's my tree at Grandma's house". Now that I have decided I like that plan, I think I will do it for every grandchild I may be blessed to have!


*Congrats and what a wonderful idea!!!

Never...what a fantastic poem )

I got a Open Heart bracelet to go with the necklace I got for my 40th birthday  DD made me a pop-up card and the Max & Jonni (the mini hot dogs) made me a puppet *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

When I came home from work last night (after midnight) there were a dozen yellow roses waiting for me on the kitchen table. There were also 4 handmade cards (1 from each child) and a little box. Inside the box was a beautiful gold dolphin bangle bracelet from my youngest 2. My oldest 2 were still awake and I talked them into giving me my present from them. It was a dolphin statue that they found at last week's community yard sale.

This morning, they let me sleep in until 11am and made me breakfast..bacon, eggs and waffles....and coffee.

I had to work today (everyone who took your mom/wife/daughter out to dinner/lunch/breakfast today..thank you from all the waiters and waitresses out there, Mother's Day is our 2nd busiest day of the year) but I had a truly wonderful day at work. The managers brought in a ham and turkey and all the other employees brought in a dish. I spent most of the day stuffing myself with really, really yummy brownies. One of my co-workers (I think he's only 19-20 and is the sweetest guy in the world) gave all the moms a stuffed animal (I got a zebra)..He also brought in roses for the women that work there that aren't moms.  As much as I missed not being with my family today, I enjoyed being able to help make the day special for the people that I waited on (or took care of as I like to say)

Since I worked all weekend, my husband and kids are taking me to see Star Trek tomorrow as a late celebration.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> One of my co-workers (I think he's only 19-20 and is the sweetest guy in the world) gave all the moms a stuffed animal (I got a zebra)..He also brought in roses for the women that work there that aren't moms.


*That is really sweet  Sounds like you had a nice weekend despite having to work *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> When I came home from work last night (after midnight) there were a dozen yellow roses waiting for me on the kitchen table. There were also 4 handmade cards (1 from each child) and a little box. Inside the box was a beautiful gold dolphin bangle bracelet from my youngest 2. My oldest 2 were still awake and I talked them into giving me my present from them. It was a dolphin statue that they found at last week's community yard sale.
> 
> This morning, they let me sleep in until 11am and made me breakfast..bacon, eggs and waffles....and coffee.
> 
> ...


How sweet  Sorry you had to work  Enjoy the Star Trek movie.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not a mother, but I received wonderful gifts from y'all just reading about your wonderful day!  How marvelous that my friends had such loving gifts   and families


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm not a mother, but I received wonderful gifts from y'all just reading about your wonderful day! How marvelous that my friends had such loving gifts  and families


You are so sweet Anju - hugs and kisses right back at you!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats, CRebel - to you and the new mommy and daddy.  That is so exciting and such a cute way to share the news!  I know you'll spoil him/her/them.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I also had the best Mothers Day ever!

My 17 year old daughter and I have had a strained relationship over the past two years.  Some say it's just normal teenage stuff, but I've taken it pretty hard.  Maybe I'm a little more sensitive about our relationship since I'm an only parent.  She gave me a card that thanked me for being there for her and being supportive in all the stuff she's gone through lately.  When I opened the card it played "Stand by me".  In a note on the outside of the envelope, in a note on the inside of the card, and a separate note stuck to the fridge, she used the "I Love You" phrase; that's something I haven't heard much from her lately.  

I cried, a lot.  And I'm still getting all teary while I'm writing this (hope nobody walks into my cube while I'm sniffling).  She's a wonderful kid!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

::tear::

How sweet, Kim!  Mothers Day is a chance for all kids to let Mom know how they really feel...even if they don't show it as often as they could/should!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Kim, you got me teary too.    But such happy tears!  My kids don't get that yet.

DH and the kids did great yesterday.  I didn't fix a meal, wash a dish or do just about anything I normally do.  Nice!  They made the cutest gifts and cards and lots and lots of chocolate.  And ice cream.  A new cookbook and Dancing with the Stars for the Wii.  It's really fun!

I always miss my mom on Mother's Day which makes me even more grateful for my little kiddos and their precious daddy.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> I'm not a mother, but I received wonderful gifts from y'all just reading about your wonderful day! How marvelous that my friends had such loving gifts  and families


*How sweet Anju!

Beautiful story Kim! Thanks for sharing *


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the stories, thanks for sharing.  Looks like we have been blessed 
                                                Brittay   
P.S.  I know my name is odd...it actually sounds like Brit-tae.  I've actually have had people argue with me and say my name is Brittany.  LOL...like I don't know my own name.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Love the stories, thanks for sharing. Looks like we have been blessed
> Brittay
> P.S. I know my name is odd...it actually sounds like Brit-tae. I've actually have had people argue with me and say my name is Brittany. LOL...like I don't know my own name.


That's too funny, I was going to PM you tonight and ask how you pronounce your name and where it comes from, because I had never seen it before! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That's too funny, I was going to PM you tonight and ask how you pronounce your name and where it comes from, because I had never seen it before! Great minds think alike!


Lol....my mom just made it up. She wanted it to be different...so she came up with Brittay.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Love the stories, thanks for sharing. Looks like we have been blessed
> Brittay
> P.S. I know my name is odd...it actually sounds like Brit-tae. I've actually have had people argue with me and say my name is Brittany. LOL...like I don't know my own name.


*LOL and when I saw your name, that is how I pronounced it, not Brittany  BTW...your package is in the mail )*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL and when I saw your name, that is how I pronounced it, not Brittany  BTW...your package is in the mail )*


Thank you  I understand people thinking its Brittany...I just hate when they argue with me about my name...LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<geez. . .you think a person would know how to spell their own name. . . .> 

Sympathizing, really. Lots of people think my name is Anne. . . . which is an o.k. name. But not mine. Adding to the confusion is that my middle initial is E. And most people say the last name "VAn Hagel" when it's really VOn Hagel. That's if they don't drop the von altogether and just say Hagel.

When my DH was in college, he got his mid term grades and had a C in one class. He couldn't understand that because he knew he'd aced every quiz and test and turned in all the homework. Turns out he was double registered, once as Von Hagel and once as Hagel. The prof had recorded tests and quizes for Von Hagel, but the TA had recorded homework for Hagel. So he either did all the homework but never took a test, or aced all the tests without ever doing any homework. He said it was kind of a pain to get it sorted. . . .

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> When my DH was in college, he got his mid term grades and had a C in one class. He couldn't understand that because he knew he'd aced every quiz and test and turned in all the homework. Turns out he was double registered, once as Von Hagel and once as Hagel. The prof had recorded tests and quizes for Von Hagel, but the TA had recorded homework for Hagel. So he either did all the homework but never took a test, or aced all the tests without ever doing any homework. He said it was kind of a pain to get it sorted. . . .
> 
> Ann


Yikes...what a pain. Well I'm a middle child...have two sisters. One is named Breecie, and the other Brileen. They end up calling us all Brittany....LOL!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> One is named Breecie, and the other Brileen.


Your mom sounds cool!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Your mom sounds cool!


Ya...she is


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

My 2 younger kids made the cutest homemade cards for me. DH got me a Purple Hummingbirds Oberon cover that I LOVE!
My sister made me a beautiful turquois blue glass bead bracelet. And my mom gave me a Bali Blue Vera Bradley eye glass case. 

BUT, the best part of mother's day was GIVING my mom her Kindle!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I know what some of you go through with your name.  I have to repeat this every once in a while...

My name is Kim, just Kim.  No, it isn't Kimberly, it's Kim, just Kim.  That's right, it's Kim, just Kim.  Yes, that's really how it is on my birth certificate.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

kim said:


> I know what some of you go through with your name. I have to repeat this every once in a while...
> 
> My name is Kim, just Kim. No, it isn't Kimberly, it's Kim, just Kim. That's right, it's Kim, just Kim. Yes, that's really how it is on my birth certificate.


So, is your given name Kimberly, then?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just received a $50 Amazon GC from my daughter.  I haven't spent it, yet.  I'm just enjoying that nice balance in my account.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I grew up being called Dani, as a matter of fact, my family still calls me this. When I was in the military, I grew very tired of explaining why my security badge said Heather if my name is Dani...Heather Danielle..People didn't get it. So about 18 years ago, I just started having everyone call me Heather because it was easier. Now I know how long someone has known me by what they call me. Even my husband doesn't call me Dani. Kinda sad because growing up I hated the name Heather and loved having a somewhat unusual name for a girl. 

I gave my children uncommon names, but hopefully not so unusual that people can't figure it out. That didn't work. Rayna gets called Renee. Ashlyn gets called Ashley. Taryn gets call Karen. Brayden gets called Brandon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We can call you Dani. . . .  . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Neversleepsawink, you're so right about how blessed we've all are to have found the love of reading. Regardless of where this love originated, whether from our mothers, our fathers, other family members, our teachers, or our friends, we are all spreading this love of ours to those who take note of the things that WE do. (As a teacher and mother, I've seen this happen for years.) I, for one, can't imagine life without reading voraciously, and I'm sure there are many others here who feel the same way.  I am looking forward to the friends that I'm going to make here on these boards, all of whom seem to share my passion.  

Happy reading, my friends!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We can call you Dani. . . . . .


Or you can call me Al... (Love that video...)


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I grew up being called Dani, as a matter of fact, my family still calls me this. When I was in the military, I grew very tired of explaining why my security badge said Heather if my name is Dani...Heather Danielle..People didn't get it. So about 18 years ago, I just started having everyone call me Heather because it was easier. Now I know how long someone has known me by what they call me. Even my husband doesn't call me Dani. Kinda sad because growing up I hated the name Heather and loved having a somewhat unusual name for a girl.
> 
> I gave my children uncommon names, but hopefully not so unusual that people can't figure it out. That didn't work. Rayna gets called Renee. Ashlyn gets called Ashley. Taryn gets call Karen. Brayden gets called Brandon.


What beautiful names....I named my son Elijah ( I thought common enough) and he gets called E-lee-hah. What is that? Never heard of the E-lee-hah until I had my son and everyone was calling him that.

Btw....I also go by the name Tay


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Amazon gift cards for me all around. My children listened.


{nodding}
Me, too!

patrisha


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

What wonderful stories.  Congrats Crebel on learning the news that you are now officially a grandmother!  Ok, so you have to wait a few months to see your li'l darling. . .  And Kim, I am so happy for you.  NSAW -- love the mug and poem.  That is so precious.  The people on this board are so nurturing and loving. . . well I'm all teary now. 

My daughter and I went on a trip last week to Omaha to see Wicked.  We had the best time sightseeing, shopping, eating and we LOVED the show.  We spent Mother's Day with my Mom.  She wanted to fix dinner for my brothers and nephews. . .  So we did.  The nephews did the dishes.  When I got home that evening, my husband had left a dozen roses on the coffee table with a card -- then he cooked dinner!  It was the best Mother's Day week ever!!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I named my son Elijah ( I thought common enough) and he gets called E-lee-hah. * What is that?* Never heard of the E-lee-hah until I had my son and everyone was calling him that.


Possibly the way that Spanish speakers would pronounce it? Is there a large Hispanic population in his school?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Possibly the way that Spanish speakers would pronounce it? Is there a large Hispanic population in his school?


Actually no...he is virtual school kid. I teach him. I've had many different races pronounce it that way. Strange.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Actually no...he is virtual school kid. I teach him. I've had many different races pronounce it that way. Strange.


oh that's right -- I forgot, sorry. Then it _is_ strange.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> oh that's right -- I forgot, sorry. Then it _is_ strange.


Lol. About 80% of the time people get it right. My name however they only get right about 2% of the time.  That is why I loved being called Tay.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My furbaby...gave me a 'gift' the last few minutes of mothers' day.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Seems very strange to me to mispronounce Elijah, Neversleeps; the Spanish "h" to the "j" was the only thing I could come up with too.  We named our daughter Ryanne (pronounced Ryan but spelled differently so it "looked" like a girl's name) - she gets Ry-anne or Ry-ann-E frequently.  She says she doesn't mind because she likes the uniqueness, but gets very frustrated when she corrects someone and they continue to mispronounce trying to be funny.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

crebel said:


> Seems very strange to me to mispronounce Elijah, Neversleeps; the Spanish "h" to the "j" was the only thing I could come up with too. We named our daughter Ryanne (pronounced Ryan but spelled differently so it "looked" like a girl's name) - she gets Ry-anne or Ry-ann-E frequently. She says she doesn't mind because she likes the uniqueness, but gets very frustrated when she corrects someone and they continue to mispronounce trying to be funny.


I know how she feels, I love my name...just hate when people continue to mispronounce it.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

kim said:


> I know what some of you go through with your name. I have to repeat this every once in a while...
> 
> My name is Kim, just Kim. No, it isn't Kimberly, it's Kim, just Kim. That's right, it's Kim, just Kim. Yes, that's really how it is on my birth certificate.


I have the opposite problem. My name IS Kimberly but everyone insists on calling me Kim. If I introduce myself as Kimberly, don't respond with 'hey Kim'. Once I was with my mother-in-law when someone asked what I preferred. When I told them Kimberly, my mother-in-law said no, call her Kim. Frustrating woman. 

As for mother's day gifts, I was given a Creekbed Maple Oberon cover from my husband. My son, who's 9, made a card for me. It said he hopes my day is as special as I am. My 5 year old daughter made a card also. She had her brother help her spell happy mothers day and she drew a picture.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

It's great that so many of you have unusual names.  I can definitely chime in on this one.  My name is Andra - not Andrea or Andria or anything like that.  It's pronounced just like it's spelled - Sandra minus the S.
I grew up in a very small town and we had a newspaper that came out once a week.  It always listed the honor roll and stuff our scout troop was doing and the proofreaders always "corrected" my name for me.  By about the 3rd grade, the finally got it right for me (we wrote notes in the margins).  However, the poor Andrea's who came after me got "corrected" back to my name for a while.
I am not as sensitive about it as I used to be, but it still really annoys me when I send someone an email and it has my signature and my name as part of the address and they spell it wrong when they answer!

Back on topic, I got a game for the Wii from the furbabys.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I have the opposite problem. My name IS Kimberly but everyone insists on calling me Kim. If I introduce myself as Kimberly, don't respond with 'hey Kim'. Once I was with my mother-in-law when someone asked what I preferred. When I told them Kimberly, my mother-in-law said no, call her Kim. Frustrating woman.
> 
> As for mother's day gifts, I was given a Creekbed Maple Oberon cover from my husband. My son, who's 9, made a card for me. It said he hopes my day is as special as I am. My 5 year old daughter made a card also. She had her brother help her spell happy mothers day and she drew a picture.


Awww, homemade cards are absolutely the best, not even an Oberon cover can beat them. That is really sweet of the kids.

I hope you corrected your mother-in-law!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I love homemade cards! I tell my kids I want homemade things for Mother's Day. I love cards, pictures they've drawn, or even pictures out of coloring books that they've decorated. To me, those are the best gifts. 

I didn't correct my mother-in-law. Why waste breath? My husband has for years told her I prefer to be called Kimberly and even now, after 13 years of marriage, I'm still Kim to her.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> I love homemade cards! I tell my kids I want homemade things for Mother's Day. I love cards, pictures they've drawn, or even pictures out of coloring books that they've decorated. To me, those are the best gifts.
> 
> I didn't correct my mother-in-law. Why waste breath? My husband has for years told her I prefer to be called Kimberly and even now, after 13 years of marriage, I'm still Kim to her.


I guess for Mother's Day, she should get the store bought cards and not the Homemade cards [revengeful, snide laugh]


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

She didn't get a homemade card. Only my mother and I got those special gifts. My MIL got a store bought gift way nicer than she normally does. DH said she got what she did because it was on a really good sale.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

KimmyA said:


> My husband has for years told her I prefer to be called Kimberly


No offense or disrespect intended, but if you prefer your full name, why did you sign up as Kimmy here? Now we all think of you as Kimmy, instead of as Kimberly.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Usually when I try to sign up for message boards, email accounts, etc, Kimberly and KimberlyA are not available. So at some point I started using Kimmy or KimmyA because it typically is available. I don't remember where I came up with Kimmy as no one in real life calls me that. Maybe I read it in a book.    I've been using Kimmy for online things for a while now. 

I don't mind that people here call me Kimmy. I signed up with that name so I knew that's what I would be called. 

What gets me is when I tell someone my name is Kimberly and I'm called something else.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

My name is never available online either.  If I'm signing up for something that I think I'll keep for a long time, like an email address, I put a little thought into an alternate option.  If it's some site that I just need to sign up for to get information or to get one download, I just go with the first (unimaginative) variation that goes through.  Unfortunately that's what I thought KB was going to be....  more for info, and only temporarily....


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats crebel! Being a grandma is the greatest!!  

I got all of my Mother's Day presents early this year which worked out great for me!! I got a Wii Fit and a Keurig coffee maker from hubby and my son & DIL gave me a Nintendo DS. Both the Keurig and DS have been lifesavers this week as I have been confined to bedrest due to back pain. If not for the DS (and of course my Kindle) I would have been bored out of my mind stuck in bed, and since the Keurig is so easy to use, hubby has made coffee for me everyday! This never would have happened with my old coffee maker!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> Congrats crebel! Being a grandma is the greatest!!
> 
> I got all of my Mother's Day presents early this year which worked out great for me!! I got a Wii Fit and a Keurig coffee maker from hubby and my son & DIL gave me a Nintendo DS. Both the Keurig and DS have been lifesavers this week as I have been confined to bedrest due to back pain. If not for the DS (and of course my Kindle) I would have been bored out of my mind stuck in bed, and since the Keurig is so easy to use, hubby has made coffee for me everyday! This never would have happened with my old coffee maker!


Wow you got awesome gifts...I'm so glad to see you back. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Wow you got awesome gifts...I'm so glad to see you back. (((Hugs)))


Thanks, it is good to be back! {{{{hugs}}}} back at you!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> What gets me is when I tell someone my name is Kimberly and I'm called something else.


 {nodding with energy} I am Patricia not, NOT Pat.
I used to have the online chat name of NotPat.

And my younger son is Jake, NOT Jacob.

patrisha {Because Patricia and Patrizia {Italian version} were in use already}


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> And my younger son is Jake, NOT Jacob.


My husband's name is Joe. Just plain Joe. It's suprising how many people want to call him Joseph. 

I like your idea of using NotPat.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

KimmyA said:


> My husband's name is Joe. Just plain Joe. It's suprising how many people want to call him Joseph.
> 
> I like your idea of using NotPat.


My hubby is Larry and people are constantly calling him Lawrence!! He hates that!

My mom intended for me to be called _Angela_ from day one, NO nicknames... she is the one that started calling me _Angie_ and for years I thought family was the only one that did so as well. When I moved back to E Texas, I realized that EVERYONE here calls/called me _Angie_!! My mom did start calling me Angela when I turned 40 though! 

For some reason, senior adults want to call me _Angie_. Never have been able to figure out that one!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Since this is a Mother's Day thread and with the grandbaby message I want to share a darling Mother's Day picture. It is a picture of my youngest grandson and his great, great Grandmother. I don't know who seems more delighted.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Since this is a Mother's Day thread and with the grandbaby message I want to share a darling Mother's Day picture. It is a picture of my youngest grandson and his great, great Grandmother. I don't know who seems more delighted.


They both are adorable. So cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Since this is a Mother's Day thread and with the grandbaby message I want to share a darling Mother's Day picture. It is a picture of my youngest grandson and his great, great Grandmother. I don't know who seems more delighted.


Kathy, that is adorable! You can tell they are both having fun.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Brenden is 7 months and she is 93. Instant love on both sides.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That's a beautiful picture.


----------

